# Any recs on treats NOT to feed your canine?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

As I was browsing through my local petshops, it is so overwhelming trying to chose from the plethora of dog goodie choices? Are there any goodies that you particularly recommend or NOT recommend? Thanks so much!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley loves liver treats...but they have some red dye, so I use them sparingly.
His favorite other than that is the chicken flavored canine carry outs.
I also bought his some Mother Hubbard mint bone ones that he likes ok...and some other healthy kind-can't remember the brand/kind-they are shaped like hearts...I actually put them all (3-4 different kinds) in a container together (a coffee can) and mix them up. The flavors probably all mix together, but then he is not getting the same kind all the time. He probably would eat most anything I buy that is yummy...but those are our staples. I did read to stay away from red dyes, so except for the liver treats, I am really particular about those.
He does not care for the science diet bone treats. He will nibble on them some, but mostly just leaves them or burys them.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

biscuits are good for dental care. thats what i give the dogs.....but i'm going to start making the treats. the dogs LOVE natural balance lamb rounds....those are healthy and crunchy....even sprite eats them. and she's really picky. and also...if you accidentaly give a lot---then they wont get diahhrea. 


dont give rawhides cuz they can cause your baby to choke....same with pig ears and cow hooves.

i hope i helped!
Cathy


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i wouldnt recommend pupperoni (sp?) i thought it was a good treat until i saw the ingredients







it has artificial coloring too so that would cause tearstains too


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jan 19 2005, 05:02 PM
> *dont give rawhides cuz they can cause your baby to choke....same with pig ears and cow hooves.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30402*


[/QUOTE]


I have been giving Brinkley a few pig ears and the other day I bought a bag of pig ear strips. He only gets these occasionally and he is always right with me, so that I can keep an eye on him. He loves them! Someone told me that they are not as easy to choke on as the rawhide bones because they don't expand when they get wet.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you're totally right. my dogs really liked those strips. BUT...sprite only wanted it if i broke it in half so she can get the middle out. LOL. but yeah, the whole ears make it really big and they're all harder than the strips.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Our boys get 
cherrios
rawhide bones(only when we are watching)
carotts & apples,cantalope
greenies
and NATural treats that have no dyes & other bad stuff(buy from the Only Natural Pet Store web site.)Onlynaturalpet.com


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Jan 20 2005, 11:16 AM
> *Our boys get
> cherrios
> rawhide bones(only when we are watching)
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Kodie gets all of those too except rawhides... he gets tendons instead. Brocolli is another veggie he gets.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi mostly gets Cheerios and greenies. I use chicken and cheese as training treats. Occasionally I will give her a carrot, but she doesn't eat them. She will play with it and maybe chew on it but she doesn't actually eat it.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Kodie gets all of those too except rawhides... he gets tendons instead. Brocolli is another veggie he gets.
> Is Brocolli ok for them?I thought i read somewhere it was bad for them(Or was that Cauliflower???) I stopped giving it to them,but they loved it...so if its ok I'll let them have it again!Sometimes i get confused
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny really loves the soft cat treats i have for my cat although i know i really shouldnt be giving them to him







, he only gets one every once in a while beucase i know they are bad for him but he just loves them....for training i use to liver treats which proubly arnt so good for him either but he just dosnt care enough about the healthy treats to learn a trick for them, he eats greenies and has a kong a fill up with for peanut butter stuff that looks like cheese wiz


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You need to leave the [ / quote] part (without spaces though). Anything that starts with [_SOMETHING_] needs to end with [ / _SOMETHING_]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jan 20 2005, 03:04 PM
> *for training i use to liver treats which proubly arnt so good for him either but he just dosnt care enough about the healthy treats to learn a trick for them
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30579*


[/QUOTE]

I think liver treats are fine as long as he isn't eat A LOT of them. I have to use chicken and cheese for Lexi because regular treats just don't cut it. She will do anything for chicken and cheese.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 20 2005, 04:06 PM
> *You need to leave the [ / quote] part (without spaces though).  Anything that starts with [SOMETHING] needs to end with [ / SOMETHING]
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30581*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks,but what about the Brocolli?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

No idea about the Brocolli.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to give Pico broccoli because he just loves it but I read several sources that said not to give the small dogs broccoli so I stopped.

Now his favorite veggie is spaghetti squash. He also gets cauliflower, green beans, sweet potatoe, summer squash and whole wheat toast.

All of these in the smallest amounts, of course. He might get 1" of whole wheat toast crust in the morning. 1 teaspoon or two of veggies daily. For treats, it's Pupcorn as recommended by my Vet because of Pico's MVD. He eats low protein, low fat.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i thought broccoli and cauliflower were related? they look alike anyway. LOL. here are some links


Broccoli

good site



and just some info i learned in class(i think its interesting...you might not. LOL)....broccoli, brussel sprouts, kale, and lettuce are man-made from the Mustard plant. my teacher said that all those veggies didnt exist like 100-200 yrs ago. crazy,huh?


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jan 20 2005, 04:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think liver treats are fine as long as he isn't eat A LOT of them. I have to use chicken and cheese for Lexi because regular treats just don't cut it. She will do anything for chicken and cheese.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30582
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah he dosnt get a ton although when he first is learning a trick he will get a lot that day but it dosnt happen very often, he will eat other better for him treats but he loves these things


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521+Jan 20 2005, 07:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Yeah he dosnt get a ton although when he first is learning a trick he will get a lot that day but it dosnt happen very often, he will eat other better for him treats but he loves these things
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30616
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just make sure you are cutting the treats up into pea size pieces.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey loves the Natural Balance lamb rolls. I also bought the Solid Gold tiny tots. Solid Gold is new to my area so I don't know much about it. Lacey loves them so I give her a few every couple of days.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jan 21 2005, 09:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure you are cutting the treats up into pea size pieces.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30643
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah i cut them up tiny


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I use the Solid Gold Tiny Tots for training Brie. She goes crazy for them. I like them because they are soft and break into little pieces easily. All my babies just love them!!

Is there a safe rawhide out there? I've been looking at the long rolled up stick, they come in white or natural (I don't know what the difference is) I've always been afraid to try these, but Will & Gracie are real chewers so I was wondering if these things would be good?

I ended up getting the real bones stuffed with roll-over. Has anyone tried these? Will & Gracie are chewing like mad as I sit here. Other than that I give them real beef marrow bones I buy at the store. I freeze them first, then give them frozen to my babies. Great for Brie who is teething.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I use to feed my babies cheerios, but lady montava told me to stop to see if it'll help with their tear staining. I give them carrots now. Still no improvements on their staining. But they LOOOOOOOVE the carrots. Well, Noriko's face seems not as bad since she had 4 teeth removed. Cloud gets really gunky sometimes. Gross.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

<span style="color:red">Oh, I am so jealous of all of you whose dogs eat veggies and fruits!







I have tried many different ones with Tav, and he has absolutely NO interest in them whatsoever. I have tried cantaloupe, green beans, broccoli, carrots, all to no avail. He won't even eat dog biscuits unless he's starving. His fav treats are Nature's Recipe venison treats and Natural Choice lamb and rice sticks. He also loves Gerber baby meat sticks. 
I think one of the cutest things about him is that he has to take each treat to his favorite mat to eat them! And if I give him a biscuit he takes it there and "saves" it... until he's sure that I'm not going to cave in and give him something better, I guess! Oh, he's a little devil, that one! </span>


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I can't get my IzzyBella to 'gobble' anything. She eats but she doesn't seem to really enjoy it, you know? This morning I gave her a frozen green bean, she grabbed it and ran into her crate with it and laid in there chewing on it until it was gone. Perhaps I've found something she actually likes. I don't want to introduce too many foods yet though. I still give her a lick of Nutrical every night after maintenance grooming. How often do you think it's safe to give her a green bean?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Feb 6 2005, 12:49 AM
> *<span style="color:red">Oh, I am so jealous of all of you whose dogs eat veggies and fruits!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Just a reminder regarding fruit... for the newbies.... grapes can be toxic to dogs... don't give them grapes or raisins.....


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Kallie and Catcher's mom! It's nice to know that people in this site look out for everyone else.







(Had to get that dancing chili in!) 
I do know about the grapes and rasins, and have told other members of my family with dogs who had no idea about it at all. None of them had fed their dogs grapes or raisins, but they didn't know they were harmful. 
I received papers from my breeder from the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center that lists many items lethal or dangerous to animals. I also have their 24/7 hotline number, if anyone wants to have it just in case; but just so everyone knows, I think they charge $50 per call.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltx3_@Jan 25 2005, 08:04 PM
> *Is there a safe rawhide out there?  I've been looking at the long rolled up stick, they come in white or natural (I don't know what the difference is)  I've always been afraid to try these, but Will & Gracie are real chewers so I was wondering if these things would be good?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31482*


[/QUOTE]

I think i have heard there is some type of safe rawhide but i have never seen it, i dont feed sunny rawhides becuase it seemed with my pervious dogs they always got very protective of it and became agressive when they had some. Only once has sunny every snapped at me it was like 2 weeks after i got him and he has some other dogs rawhide bone that i was trying to take from him (it was on of those reds one and it was making his whole face brown) so yeah i took it any he never got any again. Now i am sure not all dogs do this but its just something that happened with me thought i would mention it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since Lady is diabetic, I have to be very careful about her treats. She loves her veggies, thank heavens. I think part of it is because I put them in a treat dispensing toy so it's a game. You might want to try one to see if your pups will eat green beans or baby carrots.

Our favorite is the Busy Buddy Twist & Treat.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Feb 6 2005, 12:49 AM
> *<span style="color:red">Oh, I am so jealous of all of you whose dogs eat veggies and fruits!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you give your baby the gerbers meat sticks, be aware they have turkey in them and are not good for malts. I give Jack the chicken sticks, they look just like the meat sticks but are all chicken.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 1 2005, 08:28 PM
> *I use to feed my babies cheerios, but lady montava told me to stop to see if it'll help with their tear staining.  I give them carrots now.  Still no improvements on their staining.  But they LOOOOOOOVE the carrots.  Well, Noriko's face seems not as bad since she had 4 teeth removed.  Cloud gets really gunky sometimes.  Gross.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32876*


[/QUOTE]


I have read that many of your give your babies cheerios, are they totally safe? I am guessing you feed the regular kind. I would much rather give those as treats than the treats Jack gets now. They have too many calories. One thing though, it seems to me that carrots would stain as well. When I cut and peel carrots, my fingers turn orange. Just a thought.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Feb 15 2005, 02:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you give your baby the gerbers meat sticks, be aware they have turkey in them and are not good for malts. I give Jack the chicken sticks, they look just like the meat sticks but are all chicken.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35617
[/B][/QUOTE]
Uh oh, now I'm confused again. Turkey is bad for dogs?? Peanut's dog food has turkey in it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

And watch out for onion powder. A lot of the baby foods contain it. Onions can cause a deadly form of anemia in dogs.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I unknowingly gave Brink turkey at Thanksgiving with no ill effects.
If it is in dog food...how can it be bad?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 15 2005, 02:28 PM
> *I unknowingly gave Brink turkey at Thanksgiving with no ill effects.
> If it is in dog food...how can it be bad?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That's exactly what I was thinking. I feed Innova, and since it's such a highly recomended food I figured Turkey was okay. I think it's Charlie Bear treats (they look like the little crackers you get with clam chowder) and they have onion powder in them. I read that onions are bad like Ladysmom said so I didn't buy them, but they are right in dog treats.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 15 2005, 02:28 PM
> *I unknowingly gave Brink turkey at Thanksgiving with no ill effects.
> If it is in dog food...how can it be bad?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Lots of things in dog food are bad... such as the BHA, BHT, sodium nitrate, and ethoxyquin to name a few. I'm not sure what the problem with malts and turkey is, though.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think some, but not all dogs, are allergic to turkey. One of my sister's Jack Russells got very sick a couple of Thanksgivings ago from eating some turkey. (And my sister should know better since she works for a vet!)

It's also a pretty fatty meat, especially the dark meat. Like pork, it can trigger pancreatitis.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i give my dogs turkey all the time. its turkey SKIN thats bad for dogs.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Feb 15 2005, 02:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have read that many of your give your babies cheerios, are they totally safe? I am guessing you feed the regular kind. I would much rather give those as treats than the treats Jack gets now. They have too many calories. One thing though, it seems to me that carrots would stain as well. When I cut and peel carrots, my fingers turn orange. Just a thought.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35619
[/B][/QUOTE]
cheerios are safe but contain wheat which is a common food allergy.


----------



## salesmother (Feb 6, 2005)

I was wondering about Hot Dogs. The Lady that will be teaching training suggested cutting them up very small. I would be sure to get a natuaral, chicken brand, but I am feeling a little worried about trying these.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well they are high in salt..i wouldnt recommend them..i guess it depends on how much u end op giving them in one sitting.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i have tried regular hot dogs and turkey dogs. i would cut them slow and put them in the microwave for a REALLY long time to make them jerky-like. EVERY TIME i tried feeding them the hot dogs or turkey dogs---they'd get diahhrea. at first i had given sprite 10 pea-sized pieces. and then the 2nd time i tried 5 pieces. and the third time she only had 2 pieces. then it finally hit me that i should NEVER give her hot dogs. the same thing happened to me with eggs. and the weird thing about the egg situation is that they never got sick when they were eating dog food. now their stomachs cant handle it or something. 

they definitely got more sensitive since i started them on home cooked foods.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Just looked at Brinkley's can of wet Chicken Soup food...Turkey is the second ingredient.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wait... sooo ur dog can or could be allergic to cheerios because of the wheat?
How about rice or noodles?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 16 2005, 11:39 AM
> *wait... sooo ur dog can or could be allergic to cheerios because of the wheat?
> How about rice or noodles?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35854*


[/QUOTE]
yes, but it is only something to worry about if they r having signs of food allergies like recurring ear infections, chewing/licking feet, skin probs etc.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

What about peanut butter? I put a smidgen on the tip of my finger and Izzy licked it off like crazy. Is that safe for them? And how often do you think I can give her a frozen green bean?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 16 2005, 12:35 PM
> *What about peanut butter?  I put a smidgen on the tip of my finger and Izzy licked it off like crazy.  Is that safe for them?  And how often do you think I can give her a frozen green bean?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35867*


[/QUOTE]


I have heard that lots of people put peanut butter in the kongs...I guess it is fine...I would think the green beans are fine unless they upset her stomach..







-but I am by NO means an expert!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Jan 19 2005, 03:20 PM
> *i wouldnt recommend pupperoni (sp?) i thought it was a good treat until i saw the ingredients
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Love you picture too cute


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

If you give your baby the gerbers meat sticks, be aware they have turkey in them and are not good for malts. I give Jack the chicken sticks, they look just like the meat sticks but are all chicken.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35617
[/QUOTE]


Uh oh. I give Bella both of these and after reading all of this I am concerned. I decided not to give her the meat ones becuse of the turkey, so I threw those out. Then I read the label on the chicken sticks and they contain onion powder. What to do? I am really stressing about feeding her lately because everything I choose has something wrong with it. Its just like us and eggs. When I was younger they were bad for me, and now I hear they're good.







I think we should living off of those little packets that astronauts survive off of







If anyone has a list of things I shouldn't be giving Bella, please let me know. Thanks everybody


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

turkey SKIN is bad for dogs. i think i posted a link to it. when we have thanksgiving...the dogs get turkey too. there's that dog food Merrick that has a canned food called "turkey dinner".

and im sure the chicken sticks have a small amount of onion that it wont harm your dog. i've given the dogs ravioli that had a little bit of onion powder and garlic powder. i think i gave it to them like 4 times in the past two years. lol.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well... I stopped giving Kodie Cheerios (I think the wheat is causing kodie problems), I also basically stopped with the brocoili. I started to give kodie baby food.. but i think i'm going to start giving him fresh foods again. Maybe i'll try to use a baby grinder and grind the food before giving it to him.. he seems to like how the baby food is all liquid. 

Carrots come out of kodie the same way they go in... (sorry to be graphic).. except baby food carrots!









I give kodie green beans, apples, rice... 

I am thinking about giving him fresh banana's... anyone have any problems with those?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 25 2005, 09:05 AM
> *I am thinking about giving him fresh banana's... anyone have any problems with those?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65052*


[/QUOTE]


Brinkley will eat banana, but not if it is too ripe or not ripe enough..







He is very particular about them. (Kinda like his momma!







) The other day was a perfect day I guess, and he ate almost 1/2 banana...he had no adverse reactions..


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

I was just about to post that I was surprised no one mentioned bananas!

Angus absolutely loves bananas. He looks at me with a sad little face if I eat a banana and don't share with him. It ends up being one bite for me, one (little) piece for Angus!









I also feed him green & yellow beans, little bits of cheese (and I mean little), and he gets peanut butter or cheez whiz in his kong (cheez whiz being his preference). 

I also buy liver snaps that have no dye or anything in them...they're made with all natural ingredients (I wish I could remember the name) and Angus loves, loves, loves them.









He doesn't really care for carrots, though, and I haven't tried cheerios because I suspect he's got an allergy (but I don't know to what). His incessant paw-licking stopped after I changed his food to a better brand.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

pigs ears are dangerous --->

http://www.doglogic.com/rawhide.htm


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Feb 15 2005, 03:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking. I feed Innova, and since it's such a highly recomended food I figured Turkey was okay. I think it's Charlie Bear treats (they look like the little crackers you get with clam chowder) and they have onion powder in them. I read that onions are bad like Ladysmom said so I didn't buy them, but they are right in dog treats.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35625
[/B][/QUOTE]


I feed Indy the Charlie Bear Liver flavor treats and I checked the label and the liver one has garlic powder, but no onion powder. Which from what I read is not good either (garlic powder)







It also has wheat flour, so is that bad also? 
I will ask my Vet about the treats and see if he thinks there is enough Onion powder in the treats to harm Indy and if so I will stop giving them, he will be heart broken...they are his favorites







But if the Vet says they are ok, I will continue to give him the treats.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

> pigs ears are dangerous --->
> 
> http://www.doglogic.com/rawhide.htm
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Times New Roman">thanks for the warning







</span>


----------

